# Motor Tune Up



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

How often do you have your motor tuned up? What would the average cost be for a tune up for a 9.9 4 stroke Yamaha. Note I said average.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Once a year. Whatever the parts cost.

Check compression
clean or replace sparkplug(s)
gap sparkplugs
lube all zerk fittings
lube shift and throttle linkage rub points
check and adjust timing
Change lower unit fluid
If gear lube looked milky replace seals in lower unit.
Sandy or silty waters, replace water pump
if pressure is visibly dropping.


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Brett

Not mechanically inclined so...what would something like that run..ballpark.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get the phone book out, yellow pages, outboard mechanic
tell the shop what you want and get a quote.
Call several shops in your area.
Prices will vary a bit, depending on the shops workload.


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

What's the name of this section?


----------

